# kincstári



## arlett

Sziasztok

Az lenne a kérdésem felétek, hogy a _kincstári_ szót milyen (átvitt, tehát nem a Magyar Államkincstárhoz tartozó) értelemben használjuk szerintetek?
Nem egy különösebben ritka szó, pl. a _kincstári mosoly_ vagy a _kincstári válasz_ szókapcsolatot sokszor olvastam és használnám is. De legutóbb felmerült bennem, hogy igazából milyen egy kincstári mosoly?
Az értelmező szótárban pl. nem találok olyan jelentést, ami illene ebbe a kontextusba.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Örülök a kérdésnek, mert így tanultam egy új magyar kifejezést.
Kicsit keresgéltem a neten, és úgy tűnik, valóban nem annyira ritka szó, de bevallom, én még soha nem hallottam, nem láttam, és szövegkörnyezet nélkül nem is értettem volna meg, hogy mit jelent.

A Google találatok alapján a "kincstári mosoly" jelentése kb. "természetellenes, hivatali műmosoly", a "kincstári válasz" pedig "kitérő, ill. problémát elfedni szándékozó, előre gyártott válasz".


----------

